

Ask HN: What do you use to collaborate remotely (share screens and talk)? - raddevon

I&#x27;ve been using Google Hangouts, but it seems a little flaky. I&#x27;d like something more robust and reliable but without breaking the bank if possible. I&#x27;ve used Skype in the past, but their offering isn&#x27;t quite good enough to pay a premium. I code and design with a remote partner.
======
raddevon
Found this tool for collaboration, but I wish it had voice chat built in:
[http://screenhero.com/](http://screenhero.com/)

